# Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?



## U-Boot (23. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich ärgere mich immer wieder über die hohen Beiträge die unser heimischer ASV-Lippstadt von ihren Mitgliedern und Gastangler verlangt.
Mich würde einfach mal interessieren, was Eure Pächter bzw. Angelvereine so an Gebühren verlangen.

Also der ASV-Lippstadt ist meiner Meinung nach der Abzocker schlecht hin.
115€ Mitglieder-Beitrag
135€ Gastangler-Beitrag und nicht alle Gewässer erlaubt!!!
Alles Beitrag pro Jahr.

Also ich freue mich über Eure regen Beiträge.
LG-U-Boot...


----------



## bream1382 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

ABER HALLO

für den Beitrag kann ich bei uns ja fast 3 Jahre fischen 

zahle 47 € pro jahr


----------



## Paradize (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Ich bezahle pro Jahr 120€ soweit ich informiert bin.

Bin beim Club Braunschweiger Fischer


----------



## Bassey (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Na, da hat mich der Beitrag beim ASV Sachsenhausen mehr geschockt:

Aktiv - 125 Euro (ist okay)
Familie - 62,50 Euro
Jugend - 38,00 Euro
Minis - 10,00 Euro
Passiv - 35,00 Euro

Aufnahmegebühr:
Alter 12-13 - 90,00 Euro
Alter 14-15 - 150,00 Euro
Alter 16-17 - 210,00 Euro
ab 18 - 300,00 Euro (!!!)

Arbeitsdienst versäumt pro Std. 20,00 Euro
Hüttendienst versäumt 150,00 Euro


Ich verstehe ja, dass ein kleiner Verein sich über Wasser halten muss, aber SO kommen da wohl kaum neue Mitglieder, zumal als Frankfurter Angelverein nicht einmal ein Gewässer in Frankfurt zur Verfügung steht, was irgendwie ein Widerspruch in sich ist.
Ich möchte den Verein nicht nieder machen, sind ja vielleicht alles tolle Menschen, aber alleine die Aufnahmegebühr und damit die verbundene Tatsache, dass es nicht einmal ein Gewässer in Ffm gibt, würde mich brachial auch nur von dem Gedanken abbringen, dort eintreten zu wollen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Na, da hat mich der Beitrag beim ASV Sachsenhausen mehr geschockt
> 
> Ich verstehe ja, dass ein kleiner Verein sich über Wasser halten muss, aber SO kommen da wohl kaum neue Mitglieder, zumal als Frankfurter Angelverein nicht einmal ein Gewässer in Frankfurt zur Verfügung steht, was irgendwie ein Widerspruch in sich ist.
> Ich möchte den Verein nicht nieder machen, sind ja vielleicht alles tolle Menschen, aber alleine die Aufnahmegebühr und damit die verbundene Tatsache, dass es nicht einmal ein Gewässer in Ffm gibt, würde mich brachial auch nur von dem Gedanken abbringen, dort eintreten zu wollen.



Das ist doch OK, es bringt auch einige andere von diesem Gedanken ab. Und eventuell ist genau das der Sinn der Sache... Deswegen gibt es auch in Angelläden etc keine Gastkarten mehr...


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Zunächst mal halte ich das Wort Abzocke für unangebracht. Niemand wird gezwungen einem Verein beizutreten und jeder weiß vor dem Vereinsbeitritt, wie hoch die Beiträge sind, kann also abwägen und frei entscheiden. 

Für unsere Gegend sind solche Beiträge eher im unteren Bereich. Selbst Vereine, die nur ein oder zwei Tümpel haben, nehmen oft mehr. Für gute Gewässer zahlt man locker das doppelte oder mehr, falls man überhaupt eine Chance hat aufgenommen zu werden. Dazu kommt immer noch die einmalige Aufnahmegebühr, die meist einem Jahresbeitrag entspricht. 

Es ist also regional so unterschiedlich, dass man keine Vergleiche ziehen kann.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Ich denke es hat halt auch allgemein mit der zur Verfügung stehenden Wasserfläche und der Bevölkerungsdichte (also auch Zahl der Angler) zu tun. In Ballungsräumen mit wenigen Gewässern wie dem Raum Frankfurt kann man dann z.B. mit hohen Beiträgen den Befischungsdruck in einem erträglichen Rahmen halten.


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

110€ verinsbeitrag ohne gewässer!
allgemeine karte kostet nochma 45€- für mich als student is das schon hart 
bleiloch kostet das zum beispiel noch 85€ (saalekaskade) würde sie mir nur zu gern kaufen!


----------



## antonio (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

wie hoch die beiträge sind hängt von vielen faktoren ab.
da kann man verein a nicht so einfach mit verein b vergleichen.
jeder verein hat unterschiedliche kosten und einnahmequellen.
wenn sich die einnahmequellen nur auf beiträge beschränken und man hohe kosten hat,
müssen die beiträge nun mal relativ hoch sein.
es ist wie im übrigen leben man muß eben immer versuchen seine ausgaben zu senken oder sich eventuell andere einnahmequellen verschaffen.
und jeder im verein hat die möglichkeit sich drüber zu informieren was wie ausgegeben und eingenommen wird und kann auch vorschläge zur verbesserung machen.
es gibt auch vereine,die über die beiträge und aufnahmegebühren neuzugänge abschrecken wollen.dies ist aber die ausnahme.


antonio


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Mein Verein kostet:

100 € Jahresbeitrag
200 € Aufnahmegebühr
und befischen darf man einen Teich (Karpfenpuff ist das treffendere Wort) und eine schöne Bachstrecke mit Hecht, Barsch und Bafo.
Vom Geld her ist das ok dafür das man angeln kann wann man will...was aber nervt sind die 20 Arbeitsstunden im Jahr insbesondere da nur einmal im Monat Arbeitseinsatz ist.


----------



## Doanaplantscha (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Mich stört die Art und Weise wie manche Vereine Anlger von der Mitgliedschaft abhalten wollen. Da gibt es einerseits elitäre Anglerclubs die astronomische Aufnahmegebühren haben und sowieso nur welche aufnehmen wenn Mitglieder wegsterben oder ausscheiden. Diese kaufen dann Fließgewässer die meiner Meinung nach für alle zugänglich sein sollten.
Andererseits Vereine die sich als die Gewässerwächter schlechthin darstellen. Einem hohe Aufnahmegebühren abknöpfen und die Mitglieder zu den Vereinsaktivitäten zwingen. Da muß das Neumitglied bei jeder Versammlung anwesend sein, muß beim Arbeitseinsatz mitmachen, muß beim Hüttenfest anwesend sein, muß beim Königsfischen teilnehmen usw., ansonsten folgt der Rausschmiß.
Die alteingesessenen Mitglieder aber können machen was sie wollen.
Da bin ich froh das es noch die ein oder andere Genossenschaft gibt, bei denen die Jahreskarte mit keinerlei Bedingungen verknüpft ist und auch bezahlbar ist. Dort fange ich genauso meine Fische, das Gewässer ist weder verunstaltet noch verschandelt und ich kann in Ruhe meinem Hobby nachgehen.
Das abschrecken von Neuzugängen finde ich ist bei uns hier eher die Regel als die Ausnahme.


----------



## JerkerHH (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Moin Moin, 

nicht vergessen das ein Verein auch hohe Kosten hat !!!!

Wir zahlen 80,-€ im Jahr für ca. 25 Gewässer das ist schon Top!!!!

Darunter auch 13 km Elbe bei HH !!!!

Schaut hier www.fvmg.de

Gruß
JerkerHH


----------



## Barsch-Guru (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Auweia, da bin ich noch richtig gut dran:

Aufnahmegebühr:

Kinder- 8,- €
Frauen- 15,- €
Männer- 110,- € (wie diskriminierend:q) + 1 symbolischer Euro wenn die ganze Familie gleich mit beitritt

Jahresbeitrag:

Kinder- 18,50,- €
Erwachsene- 37,- € (aktiv, egal ob männlein oder weiblein)
Familie (bzw. passiv)- 18,50,- €

Vereinssee (mit 6 std. Arbeitseinsatz)- 10,- €
Vereinssee (ohne std.)- 60,- €
Der See hat ca. 12 ha

Achja, für 1,50,- € (!) gibts noch ne Karte für eine ca. 4-5 km lange Bachstrecke.

Und da wir vom Rhein umgeben sind, kommen für mich dann nochmal ca. 35,- für Rhein + 4 Baggerseen und Altrheinarm  + Bootskarte + Köderkarte hinzu. 
Alles in allem bin ich dann mit ca. 130,- im Jahr mit Allem drum und dran dabei. Nicht schlecht wenn ich mir Eure Preise da anschaue!

Grüße Alex


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> die Mitglieder zu den Vereinsaktivitäten zwingen. Da muß das Neumitglied bei jeder Versammlung anwesend sein, muß beim Arbeitseinsatz mitmachen, muß beim Hüttenfest anwesend sein, muß beim Königsfischen teilnehmen usw., ansonsten folgt der Rausschmiß.



Davon kann ich ein Lied singen...teilweise hat man den Eindruck man ist einer Sekte beigetreten. Wenn man nicht bei jedem Vereins (Wettangeln) anwesend ist wird man schief angeguckt und es wird gelästert was das Zeug hält.
Das Problem ist einfach das da..gerade im Vorstand immer sehr viele Leute sitzen die einfach zu viel Zeit haben (Rentner z.B.) und sich dann überall reinhängen müssen.

Ich hab ja nichts dagegen wenn sich diese Leute dann für das Angelgewässer engagieren aber pustekuchen..die ganze Energie wird darauf gerichtet über Leute herzuziehen die nicht alles "so machen wie immer"


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Zum Glück kann sich ja jeder aussuchen in welchen Verein man eintritt. Wenn ich hier bei uns öffentlich zugängliche Gewässer mit ausschließlich von Verienen bewirtschaftetetn Gewässern ohne Tageskartenverkauf vergleiche gibt es gerade was Sauberkeit und Fischbestand angeht eklatante Unterschiede. Da ist es als Verein schon nachvollziehbar warum man z.B. mit hohen Aufnahmegebühren die Menge (und "Art") der Mitglieder etwas einschränkt.


----------



## antonio (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

das mit der "art" mußt du mal erklären.

antonio


----------



## HotHotHechti (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese sind die Beiträge in meinem Verein ja noch günstig.
Also hier die Beiträge:


• Senioren 72 Euro
• Jugendliche 26 Euro
• Passive 16 Euro
• Aufnahmegebühr Senioren 72 Euro
• Aufnahmegebühr Jugendliche 26 Euro


Gastscheine:  1 Tag 8 € , 1 Woche 20 € , 1 Monat 70 €


Für den Preis kriegt man bei uns aber auch viele Gewässer.
Unteranderem sind die Weser und die Aller enthalten.


Lennart


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



antonio schrieb:


> das mit der "art" mußt du mal erklären.



War klar... :q

Um es mal ganz zurückhaltend zu formulieren: Die "Entnamementalität"  ist z.B. bei Gastangelern teilweise anders als bei Vereinsmitgliedern, die eventuell etwas nachhaltiger an einem Gewässer interessiert sind, und nicht ihre Tageskarte "rausholen" wollen.

Ist eine Beobachtung aus den Vereinen in denen ich bin, deswegen gibt es da auch keine frei verkäuflichen Gastkarten in Angelgeschäften mehr.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Ich kann mich auch nicht beklagen. http://www.nwaev.de/index.php?site=mitgliedschaft&inhalt=mitgliedschaft_beitragsstruktur und das bei knapp 40 Gewässern.


----------



## Nimos (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Da bin ich ja noch gut dran mit 30€ Jahresbeitrag und Aufnahmegebühr als Minderjähriger aber soweit ich weiß sind bei uns die Beiträge der Erwachsenen nicht wesentlich teurer.


----------



## Micha:R (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

bei mir im  verein kostet der beitrag 110  euro  im jahr .... und 40  die aufnahme gebühr ....   aber ich muss   dazu sagen,  wir müssen keine arbeitsstunden machen....  es gibt angeblich  nix zutun durch die 1 euro  jobber  ...   obwohl ich da anderer meinung bin.... |rolleyes


----------



## Borg (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Also in dem Verein, in dem ich bin (ASK Stommeln-Pulheim) sind die Gebühren wie folgt:

Aufnahmegebühr: 180,- €
Jahresbeitrag: 130,- € pro Jahr
Bootsbenutzung: 30,- € pro Jahr
Schlüsselpfand: 15,- € für Gewässerzugang und 10,- € für die Bootsschlüssel

Dazu kommen 8 Arbeitsstunden pro Jahr. Zugang hat man zu 3 Gewässern (wobei eines im Moment leider gesperrt ist).

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## derNershofer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Achja, für 1,50,- € (!) gibts noch ne Karte für eine ca. 4-5 km lange Bachstrecke.


 für ein jahr ??????????


----------



## ICE72 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Mein Verein kostet 165 € im Jahr.
Beangeln kann man 4 Seen und einem Bach/Flüsschen, wobei 2 Seen, bzw. Teiche, davon auschliesslich dem Gemeinschaftsfischen vorbehalten sind. 
Klar gibt es billigere Vereine, sie sind dann meistens auch überlaufen mit einer Mitgliederzahl in Schwindel erregender höhe.
Da gebe ich lieber ein bischen mehr Geld aus und fange dann aber auch Fische. 
In dem Verein ist es so, jeder See darf nur 2 Tage  pro Woche beangelt werden. 
Man muss eben Kompromisse schliessen.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

@derNershofer

Yeap!

Die nennt sich Kraichbach, keine Ahnung ob man die im I-net findet, hat ein paar ganz ordentliche Döbel drinnen, ist allerdings kaum befischt, wir holen da immer unsere Zander und Hecht Köder. Es geht nichts über einen Knilps (so nennen wir kleinere Döbel) als Köder auf Zander...

Grüße Alex


----------



## Brasse10 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zunächst mal halte ich das Wort Abzocke für unangebracht. Niemand wird gezwungen einem Verein beizutreten und jeder weiß vor dem Vereinsbeitritt, wie hoch die Beiträge sind, kann also abwägen und frei entscheiden.
> 
> Für unsere Gegend sind solche Beiträge eher im unteren Bereich. Selbst Vereine, die nur ein oder zwei Tümpel haben, nehmen oft mehr. Für gute Gewässer zahlt man locker das doppelte oder mehr, falls man überhaupt eine Chance hat aufgenommen zu werden. Dazu kommt immer noch die einmalige Aufnahmegebühr, die meist einem Jahresbeitrag entspricht.
> 
> Es ist also regional so unterschiedlich, dass man keine Vergleiche ziehen kann.



Hallo

Ich stimme hier den Ralle voll zu !


Gerade bei den Aufnahmegebühren sollte man beachten ob der Verein noch was anderes bietet.

Denn bei uns steht ein Vereinsheim Bezahlt im wert von über 200000 Euro das bei ca 750 Mitglieder !!


----------



## dirk-mann (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

moin 

also ich zahle 50 euro im jahr 
aufnahmegebühr sind auch 50
und dafür jede menge gewässer in ostfriesland

gruß dirk


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Eventuell reduziert das Releasen der Fische auch eure Beiträge. Die Kosten wie Pacht + obligatorische Vereinshaus + ständigen Fischbesatz müssen finanziert werden. Wenn das alles entfallen würde, wäre es nur noch die Pacht .


----------



## Borg (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Gerade bei den Aufnahmegebühren sollte man beachten ob der Verein noch was anderes bietet.



Jau, das sehe ich genauso! "Mein" Verein ist eigentlich sehr teuer, aber ich habe mich für diesen entschieden da:

- die Mentalität der Mitglieder "Rock 'n' Roll" iss. Also keine Wochenend-Spiesser/Rentner-Nummer am Teich (für mich eigentlich der wichtigste Grund!)
- 3 bzw. im Moment 2 Gewässer, wo nur und ausschliesslich Vereinsmitglieder Zutritt haben (sprich, da läuft auch kein Gesocks rum)
- man rund um die Uhr, 365 Tage im Jahr dort angeln kann
- Der Altersdurchschnitt in meinem Alter (37) liegt
- man grillen, Feuer machen und zelten darf! Wenn man also will, kann man da ohne weiteres nen Monat am Gewässer campen.
- ich problemlos meinen Hund mit an die Gewässer nehmen darf
- man problemlos Freunde mit ans Gewässer nehmen kann
- regelmässig Sauf- ääh Angeltouren zum Forellenpuff organisiert werden
- die Gewässer so gross sind, dass man sich net auf die Füsse tritt und immer nen guten Angelplatz findet.

Wenn ich mir da die anderen Vereine in meiner Umgebung anschaue, die günstiger sind |uhoh: .....da darfste dann ausser Deine Angel ins Wasser halten nichts. Dann lieber etwas mehr zahlen, aber auch mehr Spass haben .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Borg, das hört sich nett an. Was ist das für ein Verein?


----------



## Glenneangler (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Hallo
Ich bin auch wie der Gründer dieses Themas im ASV Lippstadt!
Zahle dort jedes Jahr 115€ Jahresbeitrag! Finde den Betrag nicht zuhoch ich darf für das geld 7 Seen , gut 25 km Lippe und noch 3 kleiner Flüsse befischen das sind ca 120ha Wasserfläche die auch bewirtschaftet werden müssen! Vorallem die Pacht und der Fisch für die Gewässer sind verdammt teuer geworden! Die 135€ für die Jahreskarte ist wirklich zuteuer die hälfte würde auch reichen! Obwohl die Jahresschein Inhaber auch 4 Seen befischen dürfen alles mit zwei ruten!
Wie gesagt für die anzahl an Gewässern ist der Preis schon ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Ergänzung: für mich sind die Angelvereine bestimmt nicht auf Gewinnmaximierung aus, sondern auf Kostendeckung. Kosten = Kompensation Mitgliederschwund, obligatorisches Vereinshaus, Infrastruktur, Fischbesatz und was die Welt nicht braucht. 

Was hat so ein Tümpel mit Massenbesatz= Fanggarantie überhaupt noch mit Angeln zu tun? Hat doch etwas von einem Forellenpuff. Für mich hat ein Angelverein einen Hauch von einer "Rentnerkleingartenkolonie"  .


----------



## bobbl (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

450 Euro Beitrittsgebühr, kann man auf drei Raten zahlen.
Jahresbeitrag: 210 Euro

Fafür darf man jährlich: 
25 Karpfen
25 Schleien
und 10 Hechte/Zander mitnehmen.


----------



## Breamhunter (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



bobbl schrieb:


> 450 Euro Beitrittsgebühr, kann man auf drei Raten zahlen.
> Jahresbeitrag: 210 Euro
> 
> Fafür darf man jährlich:
> ...



Der Beitrag ist ganz schön Fett |bigeyes
Wie wird denn die Fischmitnahme kontrolliert ?

Wir zahlen 100,- Euro pro Jahr. und können durch Arbeitseinsätze (theoretisch) 50,- Euro zurückbekommen.


----------



## Borg (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Borg, das hört sich nett an. Was ist das für ein Verein?



Das ist eigentlich ein ganz normaler Angelverein. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass im Gegensatz zu den anderen Vereinen in meiner Gegend, die Führungsriege zwischen 25 und 32 Jahre alt ist. Da hat es wohl mal ne Revolution der Jugend gegeben und die alten Herren wurden abgelöst |supergri. Ist hier auch der grösste Verein im "Dorf" mit ca. 160 Mitgliedern. Vor allen Dingen ist der Vorteil, dass alles was bei uns im Dorf Rang und Namen hat, dort Mitglied ist. Selbst der örtliche Tacklehändler ist da Mitglied, so dass wir quasi einen eigenen Vereinsausstatter mit super Preisen haben (billiger als Askari oder irgendwelche anderen Onlinehändler). Falls man irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten mit Behörden, Polizei, etc. hat, gibt es im Verein immer jemanden, der es wieder richten kann. Das ist halt der typische "Kölsche Klüngel"...Ich persönlich bevorzuge diese Atmosphäre sehr! 

Hinzu kommt, dass wir halt die grössten Gewässer in der Umgebung gepachtet haben (soviel zum Klüngel und unseren Mitgliedern aus den Ämtern  ) und diese für mich in unter 5 Autominuten zu erreichen sind. Natürlich haben wir auch eine Gewässerordnung, aber wenn man sich an die hält, hat man ansonsten eigentlich alle Freiheiten. Selbst der Arbeitsdienst macht richtig Spass! Wenn ich mir dann die anderen örtlichen Vereine angucke, wo Du ausser atmen und angeln nichts darfst, denke ich, dass ich die richtige Wahl getroffen habe. Wir haben selbstverständlich auch "alte Hasen", wo man sich immer bei Bedarf gute Tipps abholen kann und die einem bei angeltechnischen Problemen zur Seite stehen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



bobbl schrieb:


> 450 Euro Beitrittsgebühr, kann man auf drei Raten zahlen.
> Jahresbeitrag: 210 Euro
> 
> Fafür darf man jährlich:
> ...



kann man sowas essen? Von Zandern habe ich schon mal gehört, aber die anderen Fische sollte/kann man doch nicht essen?! Da beschwert man sich über Leute die Hunde/Katzen essen ..., oh man.

Die Preise sind ja mal zum :v. Wie viele Seen darfst du beangeln?


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Wir zahlen ca. 4000 € an Pacht(für 3 Teiche und 2km Fluss),kommen noch Versicherungen, Wartungskosten und natürlich Besatz dazu.
Dann rechtet mal aus was man nehmen muß um nicht in die Insolvenz zu gehen !!! 
Aufnahmegebühren sind immer ein gutes Steuerungsmittel,denn die Gewässer müssen die Anglerzahlen auch verkraften.
Die Leute die möglichst billig angeln wollen, entnehmen deutlich mehr Fische als andere Mitglieder. 
Sinken ihre Fangergebnisse(Gewässer leer/verschärfte Regeln) treten die aus und suchen sich einen neuen Verein.

Arbeitseinsätze werden immer schlecht besucht, 40 € Bussgeld sind vielen egal, aber wehe ihre Lieblingsecke hat keinen kurzgeschorenen Rasen !!!!


----------



## Camper1 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Hallo,

LAV Brandenburg:

Ø 85 €/a => 14500 ha

zusätzlich wahlweise:
+ 50 €/a => Salmoniden 23 Flüsse/Bäche
+ => 16000 ha Verbandsvertragsgewässer
mit verbilligter Karte bzw. keine Erlaubnis nötig
+ 5 €/a => 34000ha LAV andere neue Bundesländer
+ 25 €/a => 72.000 ha Polen (Odergebiet, Gebiet Torun,
Masuren)

mfg


----------



## King Wetzel (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> kann man sowas essen? Von Zandern habe ich schon mal gehört, aber die anderen Fische sollte/kann man doch nicht essen?! Da beschwert man sich über Leute die Hunde/Katzen essen ..., oh man.
> 
> Die Preise sind ja mal zum :v. Wie viele Seen darfst du beangeln?


 natürlich kann man sowas esssen ein schöner karpfen von 50 cm in der pfanne gebraten oder gereuchert oder nen schöner hecht :m herrlich schmeckt das |rolleyes also die preise sind wirklich mal zum kotzen 
PS. ich bin in keinem verein (wegen des Geldes) aber meine elltern haben nen paar fischteiche wo ich unteranderem meienm lieblings hobby nach gehe :m


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, welcher ist der Abzocker?*

Woow, da komme ich ja richtig gut weg...
Wir haben einen
  Jahresbeitrag: 80,-
Arbeitsstunden: 30,-
inklusive Gewässerfond Sachsen/Anhalt
dazu kommen wahlweise die Gewässerfondkarten für Thüringen und Sachsen für je 7,- sowie eine Salmonidenstrecke über 15 km für 8,-.
Macht nach Adam Riese 132,-Euro...
aaaber dafür ist die Zahl der Gewässer ohne Gewässerverzeichnis nicht mehr überschaubar. Elbe, Saale, Unstrut, Weise Elster, Schwarza, Quitzdorf und und und...
Selbst wenn ich jeden Tag im Jahr an einem anderen Gewässer angeln gehen würde, würde ich nicht alle schaffen...


----------



## sepia (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

hmm, also jeder der bisher dachte die Höchstmarke wurde schon erreicht, der wird jetzt noch mehr staunen.

Ein "kleiner" Verein hier bei uns, der einen wirklich tollen Bestand an einem sehr schönen Weiher hat, verlangt momentan

180-200 € für Gast
angeln darf man dann am Weiher

Mitglieder zahlen
500€ Beitritt
300€ für den Weiher + Fliegenangelstrecke

Die Folge:
Eine sehr überschaubare Anzahl an Familien bzw noch überschaulicher die Anzahl der Neueintritte. Die AltersKurve geht ins unermessliche und so wird auch geangelt. Sehr konservativ und herkömmlich. 
Wenn bisher 5 Leute an diesem Weiher mit Boilie bzw. Haarmontage geangelt haben, dann ist das schon viel. Geschweige denn Gummitwister oder dergleichen. 

Darum würde es mich auf jeden Fall reizen, aber ich gehe nich fliegenfischen und der Beitritt bzw. Mitgliedsbeitrag ist mir momentan zu teuer...

PS: Es besteht Mitgliedspflicht wenn Plätze frei werden


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Jetzt will ich die Vielzahler mal schocken!
35€ Jahresbeitrag für drei Baggerseen mit ca.160 ha,allerdings wird Wert auf die Ableistung von Arbeitsstunden(15), bei den beiden Fischerfesten gelegt.Ansonsten sind nochmals 100 € fällig.
Ohne diie Einnahmen bei diesen Festen,wäre der Preis auch deutlich höher.
Gäste zahlen bei uns 200 € jährlich!

Taxidermist


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Leute, bleibt mal locker. Persönliche Anmache geht gar nicht, ganz gleich wie sinnhaft ein anderer Beitrag ist. Entweder ignorieren oder sachlich bleiben.

P.S. Der betreffende Beitrag sowie ein Kommentar dazu wurden gelöscht.


----------



## ICE72 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Ich meine, jeder sollte für sich selber entscheiden ob der Angelverein  zu teuer ist oder nicht. Es gibt ja genug Auswahl. Wie gesagt, bin ich in einem ziemlich überschaubaren Verein, übrigens erst seit letzter Woche, nach 20 Jahren Angel -Pause:vik:. Deswegen erst mal ein Hallo an alle. Hatte ich total vergessen.
Der Verein ist zwar ein bischen teurer als andere 165 €, aber er hat zur Zeit nur ca 65 Mitglieder. Dies liegt mir Persönlich mehr als ein Verein mit 600 oder mehr Mitgliedern. Nun ja, es ist ja klar, wenn mehr im Verein sind, dass die kosten dann sinken.
So sollte es zumindest sein. Oder liege ich da Falsch? Ich will jetzt nichts Falsches schreiben.|kopfkrat


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Da Angelvereine anders als kommerzielle Teichanlagen auf dauer keine Gewinne erwitschaften dürfen, denke ich, dass am Ende jeder Beitrag in irgendeiner Form gerechtfertigt ist.

Manch Vereine haben eine nicht unerheblich Pacht zu bezahlen, andere Vereine investieren die Beiträge in Fischbesatz. Daher muss ich mir "meinen" Verein  im Vorfeld gut anschauen.


----------



## bobbl (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Der Beitrag ist ganz schön Fett |bigeyes
> Wie wird denn die Fischmitnahme kontrolliert ?
> 
> Wir zahlen 100,- Euro pro Jahr. und können durch Arbeitseinsätze (theoretisch) 50,- Euro zurückbekommen.



Man muss die Fänge in ein Fangbuch eintragen, was eben Pflicht ist.
Mir persönlich kommt das Limit für Raubfisch echt ******* vor, ich meine 10 Raubfische jährlich?
Wie ist das bei euch so?


----------



## bobbl (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> kann man sowas essen? Von Zandern habe ich schon mal gehört, aber die anderen Fische sollte/kann man doch nicht essen?! Da beschwert man sich über Leute die Hunde/Katzen essen ..., oh man.
> 
> Die Preise sind ja mal zum :v. Wie viele Seen darfst du beangeln?



http://www.anglerklub-noris.de/

Bei Gewässern nachschauen...

mfg


----------



## ICE72 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Jetzt muss ich lügen, ich mein 4 Hechte pro Jahr. Muss ich noch mal genauer Nachschauen und evtl. nachbessern.
Pro Angeltag dürfen bei uns nur 3 Fische entnommen werden. Davon 1 Karpfen und 1 Raubfisch. Beim Aal ist die Anzahl nicht begrenzt. Pro Woche darf pro Teich (Na ja,ein Teich hat bei uns ca 12.000 qm Wasserfläche) nur 2 Tage Geangelt werden.

@u-see fischer
Ah, ok und Danke.


----------



## Glenneangler (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Ihr habt aber sehr schöne Gewässer! Die Internetseite ist auch gut gemacht muss man schon sagen! Genug fisch scheint bei euch ja auch zu sein wenn man die Fangfotos sieht.#6


----------



## U-Boot (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zunächst mal halte ich das Wort Abzocke für unangebracht. Niemand wird gezwungen einem Verein beizutreten und jeder weiß vor dem Vereinsbeitritt, wie hoch die Beiträge sind, kann also abwägen und frei entscheiden.
> 
> Für unsere Gegend sind solche Beiträge eher im unteren Bereich. Selbst Vereine, die nur ein oder zwei Tümpel haben, nehmen oft mehr. Für gute Gewässer zahlt man locker das doppelte oder mehr, falls man überhaupt eine Chance hat aufgenommen zu werden. Dazu kommt immer noch die einmalige Aufnahmegebühr, die meist einem Jahresbeitrag entspricht.
> 
> Es ist also regional so unterschiedlich, dass man keine Vergleiche ziehen kann.




Also Vergleiche will ich ja auch hier nicht ziehen, sondern die nur mal sehen, wie die anderen Vereine ihre (Preisgestaltung) so machen.


----------



## U-Boot (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> Mich stört die Art und Weise wie manche Vereine Anlger von der Mitgliedschaft abhalten wollen. Da gibt es einerseits elitäre Anglerclubs die astronomische Aufnahmegebühren haben und sowieso nur welche aufnehmen wenn Mitglieder wegsterben oder ausscheiden. Diese kaufen dann Fließgewässer die meiner Meinung nach für alle zugänglich sein sollten.
> Andererseits Vereine die sich als die Gewässerwächter schlechthin darstellen. Einem hohe Aufnahmegebühren abknöpfen und die Mitglieder zu den Vereinsaktivitäten zwingen. Da muß das Neumitglied bei jeder Versammlung anwesend sein, muß beim Arbeitseinsatz mitmachen, muß beim Hüttenfest anwesend sein, muß beim Königsfischen teilnehmen usw., ansonsten folgt der Rausschmiß.
> Die alteingesessenen Mitglieder aber können machen was sie wollen.
> Da bin ich froh das es noch die ein oder andere Genossenschaft gibt, bei denen die Jahreskarte mit keinerlei Bedingungen verknüpft ist und auch bezahlbar ist. Dort fange ich genauso meine Fische, das Gewässer ist weder verunstaltet noch verschandelt und ich kann in Ruhe meinem Hobby nachgehen.
> Das abschrecken von Neuzugängen finde ich ist bei uns hier eher die Regel als die Ausnahme.




Man das sprichst du mir genau aus der Seele. Genau das muss man auch in dem Lippstädter Verein machen.


----------



## U-Boot (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> nicht vergessen das ein Verein auch hohe Kosten hat !!!!
> 
> ...




Also wenn der Beitrag bei uns 80 € im Jahr kosten würde, dann würde ich sofort Scheine für 10 Jahre kaufen.|kopfkrat


----------



## U-Boot (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Eventuell reduziert das Releasen der Fische auch eure Beiträge. Die Kosten wie Pacht + obligatorische Vereinshaus + ständigen Fischbesatz müssen finanziert werden. Wenn das alles entfallen würde, wäre es nur noch die Pacht .



Ja wenn die Gewässer mit Fisch besetzt würden und ich mehr Glück beim Fischen hätte, wäre ich nicht so verärgert.


----------



## U-Boot (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Glenneangler schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin auch wie der Gründer dieses Themas im ASV Lippstadt!
> Zahle dort jedes Jahr 115€ Jahresbeitrag! Finde den Betrag nicht zuhoch ich darf für das geld 7 Seen , gut 25 km Lippe und noch 3 kleiner Flüsse befischen das sind ca 120ha Wasserfläche die auch bewirtschaftet werden müssen! Vorallem die Pacht und der Fisch für die Gewässer sind verdammt teuer geworden! Die 135€ für die Jahreskarte ist wirklich zuteuer die hälfte würde auch reichen! Obwohl die Jahresschein Inhaber auch 4 Seen befischen dürfen alles mit zwei ruten!
> Wie gesagt für die anzahl an Gewässern ist der Preis schon ganz in Ordnung.



Ich finde das ist ganz und gar nicht in Ordnung, Ich war in Friesland (Holland) für 1 Woche, da Kostete der Schein nur 60 € im Jahr für ganz Friesland und die schaffen es auch mit dem Betrag ihre Kanäle zu bepachten und mit Fisch zu besetzen.
Du findest den Preis in Ordnung, weil du dich wahrscheinlich an den Betrag gewöhnt hast. Meine Meinung -> Abzocke.

PS: Da hat jeder von uns mindestens 8 ausgewachsene Rotaugen und Rotfedern gefangen. In etwa !!2!! Stunden wohl gemerkt.


----------



## U-Boot (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



bobbl schrieb:


> 450 Euro Beitrittsgebühr, kann man auf drei Raten zahlen.
> Jahresbeitrag: 210 Euro
> 
> Fafür darf man jährlich:
> ...


 
Angelverein?????????????


----------



## U-Boot (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



ICE72 schrieb:


> Ich meine, jeder sollte für sich selber entscheiden ob der Angelverein  zu teuer ist oder nicht. Es gibt ja genug Auswahl. Wie gesagt, bin ich in einem ziemlich überschaubaren Verein, übrigens erst seit letzter Woche, nach 20 Jahren Angel -Pause:vik:. Deswegen erst mal ein Hallo an alle. Hatte ich total vergessen.
> Der Verein ist zwar ein bischen teurer als andere 165 €, aber er hat zur Zeit nur ca 65 Mitglieder. Dies liegt mir Persönlich mehr als ein Verein mit 600 oder mehr Mitgliedern. Nun ja, es ist ja klar, wenn mehr im Verein sind, dass die kosten dann sinken.
> So sollte es zumindest sein. Oder liege ich da Falsch? Ich will jetzt nichts Falsches schreiben.|kopfkrat




Also der Lippstädter Angelverein hat 700 _Mitglieder_ und 145 Gastangler. und dann 135 € zu verlangen ist einfach Abzocke wie ich das schon öfter erwähnt habe.


----------



## U-Boot (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Da Angelvereine anders als kommerzielle Teichanlagen auf dauer keine Gewinne erwitschaften dürfen, denke ich, dass am Ende jeder Beitrag in irgendeiner Form gerechtfertigt ist.
> 
> Manch Vereine haben eine nicht unerheblich Pacht zu bezahlen, andere Vereine investieren die Beiträge in Fischbesatz. Daher muss ich mir "meinen" Verein  im Vorfeld gut anschauen.



Dass ich nicht lache. Viele Vereine erwirtschaften viele Gewinne, aber in Fischbesatz wird das Geld nicht investiert, sondern in irgendwelche Vereinsaktivitäten, wie Saufen und Würstchen fressen usw. auf kosten der Gastangler!
Und wenn Fisch eingesetzt wird, dann nicht dort wo die Gastangler fischen dürfen!


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

@ U-Boot:

Was du da als Abzocke bezeichnest, sind doch vergleichsweise Schnäppchen. Geh mal nach Süddeutschland, oder Österreich. Da fällt dir vermutlich das Essen aus dem Gesicht, da siehst du mal, was unverschämte Preise und Bedingungen sind.

Und du weißt dann auch, warum ich meinen Umzug ins Rheinland alles andere als bereue. Nicht nur wegen den Preisen, sondern auch wegen den wesentlich lockereren Menschen ganz allgemein.

Hier zahle ich 25,- € Jahresbeitrag, bezahlte 80,- € Aufnahmegebühr und lege pro Jahr entweder 40,- € für die kurze, oder 135,- für die gesammte Strecke der Ahr hin. In B-W/BY, oder A darf man für das Geld an einem Salmonidenfluss vielleicht grad mal von der Brücke spucken!

So long...! :vik:


----------



## U-Boot (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Andal schrieb:


> @ U-Boot:
> 
> Was du da als Abzocke bezeichnest, sind doch vergleichsweise Schnäppchen. Geh mal nach Süddeutschland, oder Österreich. Da fällt dir vermutlich das Essen aus dem Gesicht, da siehst du mal, was unverschämte Preise und Bedingungen sind.
> 
> ...



Ja da hast Du Recht. Im Rheinland sind die Preise wirklich ziemlich moderat und man fängt wenigstens auch Fisch, was ja eigentlich unser aller ziel hier ist, oder?:m


----------



## bobbl (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Glenneangler schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber sehr schöne Gewässer! Die Internetseite ist auch gut gemacht muss man schon sagen! Genug fisch scheint bei euch ja auch zu sein wenn man die Fangfotos sieht.#6



Ja, ich bin auch sehr zufrieden und der Preis ist hier nunmal bei allen Vereinen so hoch.
Dafür hat man dann aber auch tolle Gewässer mit ordentlichem Fischbestand


----------



## VW-Erik (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



U-Boot schrieb:


> Ja da hast Du Recht. Im Rheinland sind die Preise wirklich ziemlich moderat und man fängt wenigstens auch Fisch, was ja eigentlich unser aller ziel hier ist, oder?:m




Auch wenn  sich das jetzt komisch anhört, aber ich bin wie "bobbl" auch im AK Noris in Nürnberg und zahle auch ein Schweinegeld jedes Jahr nur um ans Wasser zu gehen. Und das schon seit 20 Jahren. Aber mir geht es nicht nur um den Fisch, sondern auch um die Ruhe. Andere zahlen für eine Woche "Erholung im Hotel" 500€ bis noch mehr. Ich zahle in Summe 260€ für ein Jahr Ruhe und Frieden und kann bei Bedarf gehen. Da komm ich doch eigentlich günstig weg. Gut, es mag auch andere geben, die sog. "Kochtopffischer", die schon nach einem halben Jahr ihr Fanglimit erreicht haben. Aber das sehe ich nicht mehr als Hobby, sondern als Freizeitstress an.
MfG   |jump:


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Das Problem bei einigen ist : das sie Ausrechnen wieviel Fisch sie fangen müssen, bis sie abzüglich aller Kosten "Gewinn" machen .
GEHT ZUM FORELLENTEICH !!!
Naturgewässer können ein solches verhalten nicht verkraften.

Da Pachtpreise sich nach Angebot und Nachfrage richten gibt es Regionen, die einfach mehr zahlen müssen um überhaupt an Wasser zu kommen.
Statt Vereine als Abzocker dazustellen,sollte man mal sehen wer die Pachtpreise (und damit die Vereinsgebühren hochtreibt).
Früher wurde unsere Flussstrecke von der Stadt verpachtet, dann wurde eine Fischereigenossenschaft gegründet. 
Der Pachtzins hat sich verzehnfach, federführend war die Kirche die 56% der Anteile hält,der vorgeschriebene Bau von Fischtreppen wird mit Verfahrensfragen verzögert.


----------



## Fechtus68 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

wenn ich die Preise lese....
Bei uns im Verein ist das folgendermasen geregelt:
Aufnahmegebühr: aus dem Ort 200€, 'Fremde' 400€.
Damit wollen wir verhindern, dass aus 'aller Welt' Mitglieder kommen.
Jahresbeitrag: 36€ + 16 Arbeitsstunden
nichtgeleistete Stunden werden mit 13€/Stunde berechnet.
Dafür dürfen täglich 8 Weiher plus ein Bachlauf von etwa 8Km befischt werden. Täglich dürfen 2,5 Kilo Fisch entnommen werden.
Das Besetzen der Weiher kostete 2008 7.500 Euro.


----------



## sepia (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Fechtus68 schrieb:


> ... Täglich dürfen 2,5 Kilo Fisch entnommen ...



Naja, das ist jetzt das mit Abstand dümmste was ich hier gehört habe. Welche Theoretiker stellen denn eine solche Regel auf ? Wahrscheinlich der Sparfuchs der am Ende vom Jahr die Besatzkilos fürs nächste Jahr bestellt.

Und was macht man in deinem Verein wenn man mal nen besseren Hecht, Zander, Karpfen, etc... fängt.
5 Pfund sind da ja keine Seltenheit, vor allem nicht bei Karpfen. Da dürfte (mit nem Schonmaß von 40-45cm gerechnet) jeder nicht geschonte Fisch nicht mitgenommen werden, oder ?


----------



## DerAngler93 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

bei uns siehts so aus

aufnahmegebvühr 50€ 

Jahresbeitrag Erwachsen: 20€ (wahrscheinlich mehr, wegen Gewässer seit diesem Jahr)

Jahresbeitrag Jugendliche / Kind : 10€  (vllt mehr aber ehr unwahrscheinlicher)


----------



## Ascanius (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Also ich sag mal das hät sich bei uns noch in Grenzen. Bin im ASV Rheine und zahle im Jahr 60€ für einen See und 8km Mittellandkanal. Dazu kommen noch die Verbandsstrecken und Seen vom Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe. Aufnahmegebühr lag glaube ich auch so um die 60-80€ weiß das allerdings nicht mehr ganz genau.

Gruß Ascanius


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



U-Boot schrieb:


> Dass ich nicht lache. Viele Vereine erwirtschaften viele Gewinne, aber in Fischbesatz wird das Geld nicht investiert, sondern in irgendwelche Vereinsaktivitäten, wie Saufen und Würstchen fressen usw. auf kosten der Gastangler!
> Und wenn Fisch eingesetzt wird, dann nicht dort wo die Gastangler fischen dürfen!



Naja, Die Überschrift in Deinem Thread lautet: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge. Ich bin dabei nicht davon ausgegangen, das Du auch Gastkarten und die Benachteiligung von Gastangler angesprochen hast. Hier gebe ich dir Recht, bei manchen Vereine sind die Preise, Regeln und zu beangelnde Stellen/Strecken schon diskriminierend.

Ich war in meinen 42 aktiven Anglerjahren Mitglied in zwei Vereine. Nach diversen Mitgliedsjahre wurde ich bei beiden Vereine (nacheinander) in den Vorstand gewählt und habe beidesmal die Kasse übernommen. Die Ausgaben für diverse Aktivitäten (Saufen und Grillen) wurden jedoch immer durch die Einnahmen aus diesen Aktivitäten gedeckt und meistens wurde noch ein Erlös erwirtschaftet. Der Erlös ist dann immer dem Fischbesatz zugute gekommen.


PS. Zur Zeit bin ich in keinem Verein. Ich kaufe mir Angelscheine für diverse Flüsse oder Seen in meiner Nähe die von keinem Verein bewirtschaftet werden.


----------



## U-Boot (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Das Problem bei einigen ist : das sie Ausrechnen wieviel Fisch sie fangen müssen, bis sie abzüglich aller Kosten "Gewinn" machen .
> GEHT ZUM FORELLENTEICH !!!
> Naturgewässer können ein solches verhalten nicht verkraften.
> 
> ...




Hey ich will meine Pfanne nicht voll machen!!! Ich meine nur, dass es schon komisch ist, dass man 1 Woche Urlaub macht und immer am gleichen Gewässer angelt (für 10 €-Woche) und immer mit Fisch nach Hause kommt (mind. 8 Kapitale) und wenn man bei uns nur als Test 1 Woche angeln geht und es nur mickrige un ausgewachsene Fischchen an den Haken springen, ist es schon verdächtig für mich!
Ich habe sonst zeitlich nicht die Möglichkeit jeden Tag fischen zu gehen. Wie gesagt es war nur ein test.
Mit der Pacht habe ich keine Ahnung, aber so schlimm wie du es beschreibst, dass sich der Pachtzins verzehnfacht hat, glaube ich nicht. Oder hast du da Quellen?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Bei meinen Verein = Jahresbeitrag 250 € .... für die Gegenleistung viel zu günstig.

http://www.sav-hamburg.de/home.htm

Uli


----------



## Gardenfly (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



U-Boot schrieb:


> Mit der Pacht habe ich keine Ahnung, aber so schlimm wie du es beschreibst, dass sich der Pachtzins verzehnfacht hat, glaube ich nicht. Oder hast du da Quellen?



Ja,unseren Pachtvertrag !!!
... und den anderer Vereine.


----------



## Borg (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Bei meinen Verein = Jahresbeitrag 250 € .... für die Gegenleistung viel zu günstig.
> 
> http://www.sav-hamburg.de/home.htm
> 
> Uli



Alter Schwede! Euer Verein gefällt mir aber sehr gut vom Angebot her. Da find ich jetzt 250,- € Jahresbeitrag auch völlig OK.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Finke20 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

:vik:

Also bei uns im Verein Zahlen Vollzahler (18 Jahre) für das Jahr ca. 83€ und Kinder ca 53€. Inklusive der Küstenkarte und der Karte des LAV-MV
(Gewässerverzeichnis http://www.lav-mv.de/Aktuelles/wasser.htm ) und einem 7,5 ha großen Vereinseigenen Sees.

Aufnahmegebühr sind 25€.

Dieser Preis mit den Gewässern ist, meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar. #6 |supergri 

Finke20 #h


----------



## eric_d. (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Jahresbeiträge:

Jugendliche bis 18: 60 €
Ewachsene: 90€

Aufnahmegebüren:

Kinder bis 14: kostenlos
alles darüber: 90€

und das für 4 Gewäßer,
finde ich ganz in ordnung.


----------



## Wellensen (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Hallo und guten Tag #h,
bin in zwei angelvereinen in Niedersachsen.
In einem kleinen ( asv-seesen.de ), ca 120 Mitglieder, Jahr 105,00 euro.
Und in einem großem ( fv-hannover.de ),ca 4300 Mitglieder Jahr 90 euro.
Finde die Jahresbeiträge mehr wie in Ordnung.
Natürlich kommt es in erster Linie immer auf die Pachtpreise und Unterhaltungskosten an die durch Mitgliederbeiträge finanziert werden müssen und sie so auch bestimmen.
So sind die Pachtpreise stark schwankend von Region zu Region, halt Angebot und Nachfrage. Auch muss der Fischbesatz finanziert werden, gerade beim Aal immer Horror für den Kassenwart bzw. Kassierer.
Auch müssen die laufenden Kosten ( Geräte, Vereinsheime, Strom usw., Lehrgänge) finanziert werden.

Wie gesagt finde bei uns sind die Beiträge ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## U-Boot (2. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Wellensen schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Tag #h,
> bin in zwei angelvereinen in Niedersachsen.
> In einem kleinen ( asv-seesen.de ), ca 120 Mitglieder, Jahr 105,00 euro.
> Und in einem großem ( fv-hannover.de ),ca 4300 Mitglieder Jahr 90 euro.
> ...




Ja ok. Aber die Frage ist ja ob man auch fisch fängt. Bei uns ist es halt verdächtig schwieig einen Fisch zu fangen. Deshalb finde ich unsere Preise von 135 € als Abzocke.


----------



## kingralphder1 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

man das sind ja unterschiede wie tag und nacht . klar das es auch vereine gibt die etwas mehr nehmen und einige weniger aber manche sind ja wucher .
bei uns hier :
alles auf erwachsene bezogen -
80 euro jahresbeitrag 
aufnahmegebühr einmalig 10 euro 
da sind alle dav gewässer im land brandenburg drin .
dann hol ich mir immer noch die havelkarte für 20 euro im jahr 
und eine jahreskarte vom fischer für seine drei seen - 35 euro in jahr . 
Dann ist das bei uns ja echt noch günstig gegenüber manch andere .


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



kingralphder1 schrieb:


> man das sind ja unterschiede wie tag und nacht . klar das es auch vereine gibt die etwas mehr nehmen und einige weniger *aber manche sind ja wucher *.
> bei uns hier :
> alles auf erwachsene bezogen -
> 80 euro jahresbeitrag
> ...



Nein , denn Wucher wäre mit dem Streben nach GEWINN verbunden - und da eingetragene und als gemeinnützig anerkannte Vereine keinen Gewinn machen dürfen ..... einzig Rücklagen kann ein Verein bilden , welche dann über kurz oder lang den Vereinsmitgliedern wieder zu gute kommen - was meinst du, wie unser Verein seine Eigentumsgewässer "angespart" hat ?
Nach inzwischen 85 Jahren hat der Verein ca. 600 Mitglieder und Eigentum im Werte von mehreren Millionen - darunter ausreichend Boote und viele Häuser / Hütten die sogar Platz für`nen Familienurlaub bieten.
Dat Ganze kann ich als Angler für 250.-€ nutzen - in meinen Augen ein Witz (auch wenn der Bertrag kein Witz ist).
Also,Wucher wird kein Verein betreiben .... es bleibt lediglich die Frage , wie die Ausgabenpolitik des Vereins mittel-langfristig geplant ist.

Uli


----------



## U-Boot (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> da eingetragene und als gemeinnützig anerkannte Vereine keinen Gewinn machen dürfen ..... einzig Rücklagen



Also Rücklagen ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff wenn du mich fragst.
Was die Ausgabenpolitik angeht, gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.
Nur dass dein Verein Platz für Familienurlaub bietet OK, aber was habe ich als Angler damit zu tun? Wenn ich kein Urlaub machen will, warum sollte ich was für die Urlauber berappen? Ich will doch in dem Moment nur angeln.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder das bezahlen, was ihn auch interessiert. Man kann das geld schließlich nicht sch.....!

Gruß, U-Boot


----------



## antonio (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

es sind auch nicht alle vereine gemeinnützig.

antonio


----------



## bigkmi (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Es bleibt aber auch jedem die Möglichkeit, sich aktiv an der Vereinsarbeit zu beteiligen, ein Vorstandsamt zu übernehmen und aktiv auf die Gestaltung der Beiträge einzuwirken. Ich habe aber erlebt, so bald man diese Einblicke in die Probleme eines Vorstands hat, und sieht was alles so dran hängt an der Vereinsführung, dass dann ganz schnell der Schwanz eingezogen wird und Stille tritt ein. Ohne Vereine geht es nicht. Angelpuffs sind noch teurer. Und man sollte sich davon lossagen, den Beitrag "rausholen" zu müssen. Hier sollte man seine Einstellung mal überdenken

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Gardenfly (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



U-Boot schrieb:


> Ja ok. Aber die Frage ist ja ob man auch fisch fängt. Bei uns ist es halt verdächtig schwieig einen Fisch zu fangen. Deshalb finde ich unsere Preise von 135 € als Abzocke.



Und daran ist der Verein schuld ?
Ich erlebe oft solche Aussagen,sieht man deren Angelmethoden genauer an muß man leider sagen das der Fehler am anderen Ende der Rute sitzt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



U-Boot schrieb:


> Also Rücklagen ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff wenn du mich fragst.
> Was die Ausgabenpolitik angeht, gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.
> Nur dass dein Verein Platz für Familienurlaub bietet OK, aber was habe ich als Angler damit zu tun? Wenn ich kein Urlaub machen will, warum sollte ich was für die Urlauber berappen? Ich will doch in dem Moment nur angeln.
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder das bezahlen, was ihn auch interessiert. Man kann das geld schließlich nicht sch.....!
> ...




Dann kannst Du Dir ja einfach einen anderen Verein aussuchen? |kopfkrat

Es wird ja keiner gezwungen einem Verein beizutreten, und wenn man es eben doch möchte (z.B. wegen der Gewässer) muss man die dortigen Gegebenheiten akzeptieren.


----------



## U-Boot (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Und daran ist der Verein schuld ?
> Ich erlebe oft solche Aussagen,sieht man deren Angelmethoden genauer an muß man leider sagen das der Fehler am anderen Ende der Rute sitzt.



Natürlich gibt es auch solche Fälle, aber ich habe ja wie bereits erwähnt, einen Test gemacht und 1 Woche ein anderes Gewässer befischt, mit phänomenalem Erfolg. Und die Fangmethoden sin auch nicht anders gewesen als am heimischen Gewässer.
Da war ich im Urlaub. 
Ich teile auch nicht die Ansicht, dass man den Beitrag rausfischen sollte, da kann man wesetlich mehr Fisch einfach kaufen.
Es geht mir nur darum auch mal Erfolge zu erzielen und nicht die Minifische am Haken zu haben.#d


----------



## U-Boot (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du Dir ja einfach einen anderen Verein aussuchen? |kopfkrat
> 
> Es wird ja keiner gezwungen einem Verein beizutreten, und wenn man es eben doch möchte (z.B. wegen der Gewässer) muss man die dortigen Gegebenheiten akzeptieren.



Das ist leichter gesagt als getan. Ich möchte auch nicht durch die Weltgeschichte kutschieren um mal zu angeln.

Und was dem Verein beitreten angeht: würde ich ja gerne machen, wenn man mich lassen würde. erst muss man bei uns 1 Jahr als gastangler fischen dann kann man einen Antrag auf aufnahme stellen. Dann dauert es etwa 5 Jahre bis man drin ist.
Tolle Wolle...


----------



## carphunter1693 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

also ich bezahl 30 euro pro jahr für eine jugendkarte

der vereinsbeitrag ist bei uns 120 euro 

aba an dem see lohnt sich das echt

der ist voll mit fisch  xD

also kann man nicht meckern 

und außerdem wer sein hobby liebt dem ist es auch *******gal

wie viel er im jahr dafür ausgeben soll


----------



## Gardenfly (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



U-Boot schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es auch solche Fälle, aber ich habe ja wie bereits erwähnt, einen Test gemacht und 1 Woche ein anderes Gewässer befischt, mit phänomenalem Erfolg. Und die Fangmethoden sin auch nicht anders gewesen als am heimischen Gewässer.



Es gibt leider Gewässer die gnadenlos überbesetzt werden und die Mitglieder zahlen jeden Beitrag um noch mehr zu besetzen.

Interessanter sind da eher die Fanglisten aller Mitglieder, fangen einige deutlich besser -mache ich was falsch (und es können nur Kleinigkeiten sein).


----------



## kingralphder1 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

ja okay , ist schon nachvollziehbar . nur das unser verein kein eigenes gewässer hat . Da bei uns nur DAV gewässer im umfeld sind , nicht zu wenig . Daher bezahlt man bei uns keinerlei gewässer bzw. grundstücke oder gar gebäude . daher verstehe ich das nicht wirklich . naja nächstes jahr will ich sowieso wechseln , hier ist noch nen verein bei dem es wenigstens was gibt . Die machen richtige hegefischen für die erwachsenen und es gibt immer gutscheine als preise . weil der vorsitzende ein angelladen besitzt . Dort gibt es auch nen vereinsgewässer , mit boote . Das ist was für mich .:vik:


----------



## antonio (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



kingralphder1 schrieb:


> ja okay , ist schon nachvollziehbar . nur das unser verein kein eigenes gewässer hat . Da bei uns nur DAV gewässer im umfeld sind , nicht zu wenig . Daher bezahlt man bei uns keinerlei gewässer bzw. grundstücke oder gar gebäude . daher verstehe ich das nicht wirklich . naja nächstes jahr will ich sowieso wechseln , hier ist noch nen verein bei dem es wenigstens was gibt . Die machen richtige hegefischen für die erwachsenen und es gibt immer gutscheine als preise . weil der vorsitzende ein angelladen besitzt . Dort gibt es auch nen vereinsgewässer , mit boote . Das ist was für mich .:vik:



was euer verein für kosten hat dürfte eigentlich jedem mitglied  bekannt sein.
auch wenn ihr keine eigenen gewässer habt entstehen dem verein kosten in deinem fall eben beim dav.
wie diese sich konkret zusammensetzen kannst du ja in erfahrung bringen.

antonio


----------



## Gardenfly (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



kingralphder1 schrieb:


> ja okay , ist schon nachvollziehbar . nur das unser verein kein eigenes gewässer hat . Da bei uns nur DAV gewässer im umfeld sind , nicht zu wenig . Daher bezahlt man bei uns keinerlei gewässer bzw. grundstücke oder gar gebäude . daher verstehe ich das nicht wirklich . naja nächstes jahr will ich sowieso wechseln , hier ist noch nen verein bei dem es wenigstens was gibt . Die machen richtige hegefischen für die erwachsenen und es gibt immer gutscheine als preise . weil der vorsitzende ein angelladen besitzt . Dort gibt es auch nen vereinsgewässer , mit boote . Das ist was für mich .:vik:



Zu bezahlen sind immer :
Verbandsbeitrag und Vereinsversicherung und der erste Vorsitzende hat oft ein Abo von irgend einer Vorsitzendenzeitung ,mit aktuellen Gesetzeslagen, keine Ahnung wie die heisst.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Hi,
was man so liest, gibt es wohl teilweise große Unterschiede unter den Vereinen! Bei manchen was ich hier gelesen habe, dachte ich mir schon, "schade, daß Du da nicht wohnst", bei manchen fragte ich mirch allerdings,  ob das noch ein Angelverein oder eher ein Golfclub sein soll!?! 
Ich persönlich hatte vor ca 3 Jahren mal angedacht einem Angelverein (Lahr, Schwarzwald) beizutreten. 200€ Aufnahmegebühr, 200€ Jahresbeitrag, 1 mittelgoßer Baggersee, 1 Arsch voll Arbeitstunden und noch mehr Regeln und Einschränkungen. Immerhin hätte ich da gleich Mitglied werden können, 1 weiterer Verein nahm garkeine Mitglieder mehr an (nur so unter der Hand, wenn man von Mitgliedern eine Empfehlung bekommt), so ein Klüngelscheiß halt.
Naja, so bin ich  dann doch lieber bis heute  "vereinsfrei" geblieben, kaufe mir 1 mal im Jahr meine elsässische Rheinkarte "Taxe complet" (mit Nebengewässern und ein paar Seen) und genieße mein Hobby in Freiheit.
Mittlerweile wohne ich in Freiburg, mal sehen ob  es hier oder in der Umgebung einen  Angelverein gibt, der mir zusagt. Viel Hoffnung mache ich mir allerdings nicht, denn Freiburg ist ein teures Pflaster, da wird es dann beim angeln wohl nicht anders sein.


----------



## U-Boot (4. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Ich habe mir schon überlegt, ein Stück von unserem Fluss "Lippe" selbst zu pachten.

Hat da vielleicht jemand Erfahrung? Hat den vielleicht jemand einen Pachtvertrag und kann mir wertvolle Tipps geben?


----------



## antonio (4. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch geregelt ist aber einfach so schnell mal pachten ist in der regel nicht.
der flußabschnitt muß ne bestimmte länge haben(meist 2km),pachtvertrag über 12 jahre,
hegenachweis usw usw. das ganze muß dann noch von der fischereibehörde abgesegnet werden.so ist das hier geregelt,kann natürlich sein, daß es bei euch abweichungen davon gibt.
steht aber in der regel alles im fischereigesetz.

antonio


----------



## U-Boot (4. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Hey Antonio,

danke für die Info. Ich werde mich mal schlau machen.


----------



## Blauzahn (4. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Zu bezahlen sind immer :
> Verbandsbeitrag und Vereinsversicherung und der erste Vorsitzende hat oft ein Abo von irgend einer Vorsitzendenzeitung ,mit aktuellen Gesetzeslagen, keine Ahnung wie die heisst.



Da muß ich dann wohl was verpasst haben|kopfkrat

Wir zahlen weder eine Versicherung noch eine "Vorsitzendenzeitung" was auch immer das ist... #c

Versicherung ist übrigens durch unsere Mitgliedschaft im Dachverband (LVSA/AVS) dabei, das wird in BRB nicht anders sein.

Unser Beitrag setzt sich zusammen aus einem Anteil für den Verein (10,-€) + die Umlage für den Gewässerfond des DAV Sachsen. Dies sind aktuell pro Jahr 80,-€ für die allgemeine Angelberechtigung, 160,-€ für Allgemein + Salmo und Jugend 30,-€. 

Aufnahmegebühren kann man auf unserer Seite einsehen.

René


----------



## hechtangler-uede (4. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Bei uns Verein bezahlen wir im Jahr ca 115,00 Euro mit enthalten sind, Angelkarten für 3 Flüsse(27/Jahr) die wir bei uns haben, die Küstenkarte(25/Jahr) für Mecklenburg Vorpommern(Ostsee/Peenestrom/Boddengewässer/Haff) und die LAV-Marke(www.lav-mv.de) für die LAV-Gewässer in Meck/Pom., wenn man im Verein ist kostet die 39,-Euro, wenn man ohne Verein ist kostet die Karte zwischen 150-170 Euro. An einigen LAV-Gewässern kann man beim ortsansässigen/betreuenden Verein auch Boote mieten, Ruderboot 3,- Euro proTag und Motorboot Führerscheinfrei 5 Euro am Tag + Benzin.
Die Karten kosten zusammen knapp 90 Euro der Rest ist Beitrag etc., Arbeitsstunden gibts bei uns nicht weil wir kein eigenes Gewässer haben. Aufnahmegebühr mußte ich 10 Euro bezahlen. Frauen, Kinder und Jugendliche sind bei uns im Verein nicht vertreten daher weiß ich nicht was die zahlen müssten. Die "Vorsitzendenzeitung" bekommt unser Vorsitzender 4 mal im Jahr kostenlos.


----------



## antonio (4. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Da muß ich dann wohl was verpasst haben|kopfkrat
> 
> Wir zahlen weder eine Versicherung noch eine "Vorsitzendenzeitung" was auch immer das ist... #c
> 
> ...



das mit der versicherung kann so und so gehandhabt werden.
entweder der verein hat ne eigene oder läßt sich über den dachverband versichern.dann ist die versicherung mit in der umlage drin.

antonio


----------



## Gardenfly (4. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Da muß ich dann wohl was verpasst haben|kopfkrat
> 
> Wir zahlen weder eine Versicherung noch eine "Vorsitzendenzeitung" was auch immer das ist... #c
> 
> Versicherung ist übrigens durch unsere Mitgliedschaft im Dachverband (LVSA/AVS) dabei, das wird in BRB nicht anders sein.



Klar kannst du dich über den Verband versichern lassen, ist nur eine geringe Deckungssumme die nie echte Unglücke abdeckt.Im Schadensfall muß dann  dann der Verein halt den Rest selber aus den Beiträgen zahlen.
Wir haben zb. auch eine Anängerversicherung (ist eigentlich vom Fahrer mitversichert), aber in der Firma des 1. Vorsitzenden hatte ein Anhänger ohne Zugfahrzeug einen Zaun platt gemacht.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Fechtus68 schrieb:


> wenn ich die Preise lese....
> Bei uns im Verein ist das folgendermasen geregelt:
> Aufnahmegebühr: aus dem Ort 200€, 'Fremde' 400€..



hast du mal `nen link zu den Verein ?
Von sowatt hab ich noch nie gehört -- 

Uli


----------



## pfefferladen (9. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Bei uns in der näheren Gegend ( 25km Umkreis )kommt man in keinen Verein ohne horente Aufnahmegebühren zu bezahlen. 500,- bis 1000,- !!! +die Jahreskarten + Arbeitseinsatz.|kopfkrat
Oft kommt man auch nicht in den Verein oder es gibt Wartelisten.
So das war der Grund ein bissel richtung Rhein zu fahren. ( 45km )
Bin jetzt bei 25,- Aufnahme + 50,- Jahreskarte + 5 Arbeitsstunden a 5,-.#6
Ich hab 4 große Seen 2 Fließwasser und Altrhein.
Was will man mehr. :vik:


----------



## __barsch__fisher (10. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

omg wenn ich das hier so lese bin ich echt zufrieden mit jugend 38€ und erwachsene 50€,
+nochmal 50€ wenn man keinen abeitsdienst macht oder die fangliste rechtzeitig abgibt
aber das beste wir kriegen sämtliche gastkarten von vereinen in pinneberg und umgebung um sonst  
wow aber 200€ wie man manchmal liest echt viel


----------



## strawinski (15. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

also in berlin ist es so, das man im durchschnitt ca. 180 € jahresbeitrag zahlt. dafür hat man aber einigermaßen gute gewässer. das problem sind natürlich die mitglieder. das was hier oft geschrieben wurde. die alten, die seit 50 jahren drin sind. die alten knochen, die alles dürfen und alles besser wissen. von großem korpsgeist oder agelfreundschaft ist da nix zu spüren. mich ekeln einfach die reibereien und stänkereien untereinander an. wenn es nich wegen den booten wäre, bräuchte ich es nicht. aber sonst kommt man nicht an die interessanten stellen.

die vereine haben alle hohe kosten. damit finde ich es gerecht, da die ämter auch hohe auflagen erteilen. und wenn ich richtig angle, dann kann ich ausrechnen was ich pro kilo an euro rausziehe. damit hat es sich schon rentiert. plus bootsmiete etc. das vergessen die meisten. auf die leute und deren sch... gelabere kann ich gern verzichten. diese geschichten mit friede freude eierkuchen tu ich mir nicht an.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (15. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

ASV Netteseen e.V.

Ich zahle:

50 € Jahresbeitrag
110 € Aufnahmegebühr.

5 Arbeitstunden pro Jahr (nicht teilgenommen, 15 € je Stunde zahlen)

4 Seen kann man beangeln.

BG Nico


----------



## Fechtus68 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



sepia schrieb:


> Naja, das ist jetzt das mit Abstand dümmste was ich hier gehört habe. Welche Theoretiker stellen denn eine solche Regel auf ? Wahrscheinlich der Sparfuchs der am Ende vom Jahr die Besatzkilos fürs nächste Jahr bestellt.
> 
> Wenn das das dümmste ist was du je gehört hast...naja! Natürlich darf man auch mehr als 2,5 Kilo entnehmen...aber irgendeine Fangbegrenzung muss es ja geben. Du musst halt, wenn du was größeres gefangen hast, die Fischerei für den Tag einstellen.


----------



## BigEarn (16. August 2009)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Wenn ich das hier so lese, bin ich nochmal so froh, hier ohne Vereinszugehörigkeitszwang meine 45 Euro im Jahr für landesweite Fischereilizenz zahlen und dann in Ruhe in jedem Gewässer fischen zu können :q


----------



## pikefighter2 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

520,00 € Aufnahmegebühr
270,00 € Jahresbeitrag
2 Bürgen
und einmalig 20 Arbeitsstunden.
Dafür bekomme ich:
9 Vereinsseen mit ca. 300 ha Wasserfläche, davon 100 ha Eigentumsgewässer. Von ca. 50 km Flussläufen, stehen etwa 25 km, mit einen erstklassigem Bestand an Bachforellen, Regenbogenforellen, Äschen und Meerforellen, in schönster Umgebung, ausschließlich den Fliegenfischern zur Verfügung.
An 4 Seen Vereinsheime mit 6-9 Betten
An jedem See ausreichend Boote.
Oft genug kommt es vor, daß ich 70 ha grosse Seen für mich alleine habe. 
Abgezockt fühle ich mich nicht. Im Gegenteil...ich bin froh, so einen wunderschönen Verein gefunden zu haben. Eine Woche Urlaub in einem
der Angelheime und das Geld ist wieder drin. Und eine Woche am Drüsensee ist ist wirklich kein schlechter Urlaub.


----------



## Endmin (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Da ich damals vorhatte in Rosenheim (Bayern) zu studieren, hab ich mich mal n bisschen schlau gemacht. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau was für Gewässer dabei waren, aber als der Vorsitzende am Telefon gemeint hat, dass die *Aufnahmegebühr um die 550€ *beträgt, ist mir beinahe die Kinnlade runtergefallen. :r

Sowas empfinde ich persönlich als reine abzocke. Diese Gebühr deckt mehr als genug die Arbeit die dort verrichtet wird. Bei mir in der Gegend liegt man immernoch bei 150 - 250 €.

Bei dem Jahresbeitrag kommt es immer auf die Gewässeranzahl und Größe an. Was mir aber schon mehrmals aufgefallen ist, man zahlt im Süden von Deutschland deutlich mehr.

Kleines Beispiel Jahreskarte bei uns 2 km Fluss 100€, Matze Koch hat mal in einem 
Video erwähnt, dass er extrem viel Jahreskarten besitzt, da man dort meistens für 30 € bereits Jahreskarten von einem riesigen Netz an Gräben und Poldern beangeln kann. Bei den Tageskarten siehts es oftmals nicht anders aus. Im Norden (nicht überall) 3 Tage 9€ bei uns 1 Tag 12 € - 25€.

mfg


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Moin moin,



> 520,00 € Aufnahmegebühr
> 270,00 € Jahresbeitrag


Solch Gebüren hier im Osten.......... Die Vereine würden erst vergreisen und dann zu 95% aussterben.
Bis auf einen ganz geringen Prozenzsatz kann sich das hier kein Aas leisten. Von Kindern u.o. Jugendlich ganz zu schweigen


----------



## omnimc (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*



Borg schrieb:


> Alter Schwede! Euer Verein gefällt mir aber sehr gut vom Angebot her. Da find ich jetzt 250,- € Jahresbeitrag auch völlig OK.
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg


 
da ist nix einzuwenden.ausser das es zu weit ist.#h


----------



## wusel345 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

*Aktiver Senior:*

140.- € Aufnahmegebühr
5.- € Verwaltungsgebühr
3,50 € Verbandsabgabe
61.- € Jahresbeitrag

*Aktiver Junior:*

70.- € Aufnahmegebühr
5.- € Verwaltungsgebühr
3,50 € Verbandsabgabe
31.- € Jahresbeitrag

wenn gewünscht: Kanalkarte 21.- € (die Kanalkarte enthält auch noch einige Seen)

5 Stunden Arbeitsdienst

Gewässer: 6 Seen, 4 Teiche, 14 km Ems

Bin voll zufrieden!


----------



## hulkhomer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Hab nicht alles gelesen, weil mir das Gejammere zuviel wurde , weil:

Aufnahemgebühr:                           200,-
Jahresbeitrag:                                42,-
Gewässer inklusive:                       NULL!

Jahresbeitrag PRO Gewässer:     ca. 100,-

Es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit eine 5-er Karte für 300,- zu kaufen, die dann für 5 Gewässer gilt, die man sich aussuchen kann.

Alles in allem also mal gepflegte 540,- im ersten Jahr, dann 340,- für 5 Gewässer (die allerdings sehr schön sind).

Ach ja, Arbeitsdienste gibt es auch...


----------



## Alexander2781 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

EUR 130,-- Aufnahmegebühr, Jahresbeitrag EUR 25,--

Jahreskarten:
Rannasee (18 ha) (keine Angeltagbeschränkung) EUR 250,--

Fließgewässer (Forellenbäche): 
Stier- u. Osterbach je EUR 120,--, Ranna- u. Staffelbach je EUR 155,--, 
Michl inkl. kleinere Nebenbäche EUR 195,-- (alle Jahreskarten max. 40 Angeltage)

Tageskartenpreise: 
Rannasee: EUR 10,--
Forellenbäche: EUR 15,--


----------



## micha84 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Hey


Unser Angelverein in der Stadt haut kräftig zu was Gebühren angeht, ich möchte aber den Namen nicht nennen um in Pranger zu stellen.

Eintritt: 360€

Jahresbeitrag Erwachsener: 265€


Es gibt zwar Aktionen wie z.B. die erste 10 frische Angelscheinbesitzer müssen nur 150€ Eintrittgebühr zahlen die alle andere schauen aber trotzdem doof in die Röhre. Klein ist der Verein auch nicht hat ca 400+ Mitglieder.
Ich find es schade das man so abgezockt wird.


----------



## franny (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

bei mir siehts mit den preisen ned ganz so günstig aus aber dafür haben wir auch einiges an gewässern^^

(meine angaben gelten nur für erwachsene, die anderen weis ich gerade nicht)
also:
aufnahme gebühr: 150€
jahresbeitrag: 150€
und die jahreskarte für die fränkische seenplatte: 35 € (da sin dann 5 bootslizenzen dabei)

aber ok wir haben auch 12 weiher und 20 km altmühlstrecke
und das fränkische seenland kennen ja viele^^

edit: ok micha du hast mein beileid oO des is schon ziemlich heftig

mfg, franny


----------



## Disten (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Unglaublich wie kompliziert das hier bei einigen ist extra Geld für jeden Mist.

Ich zahle hier.
Aufnahmegebühr: 0
Jahresbeitrag: 107 euro
Einmalig 6 euro DAV Schranken system Schlüssel
Wen man möchte jährlich jeweils 1 mal 6 euro für ganz Brandenburg oder Sachsenanhalt

Mit dem jahresbeitrag beangle ich quasi ganz Sachsen Seen und Flüsse.

Ausser Private sachen oder Vereins Seen oder Fischer geschichten halt.

Schade das das nicht in ganz deutschland so gehändelt wird.

Wir haben hier allerdings auch vereine die mit hohen preisen die leute fernhalten wollen.


----------



## crazylena (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Beim BVO zahlt man:

Aufnahmegebühr (nur Erwachsene): € 50,--
Erwachsene weibl.: € 35,--
Erwachsene männl.: € 50,--
Jugendliche: € 20,--
Porto: € 1,45 

Gewässer die zur Verfügung stehen: http://www.bvo-emden.de/bvo_site/bvo_karten/gewaesser/gewaessernamen.pdf


----------



## Nimra (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Moin Moin ,
wenn ich mir die Gewässer anschaue kann ich an dem Preis nix negatives finden.​ 
Auszug aus HP:
Der Jahresschein kostet 135 EUR. Mit diesem Schein ist es erlaubt den Schulte-Stratmann See, Dirksmeiersee, Römersee, Boker Heide See, den Boker Kanal und die Glenne zu befischen.​ 
Die Karte mit den gesamten Strecken ist umfangreich.
Vielleicht sollte man auch erwähnen was das Vereinsmitglied für seine Jahreskosten sonst noch so erhält. Ich kann nur von unserem Verein ausgehen. Da sind allerlei Vergünstigungen, Essen,Trinken, Ausflüge,Preise,Pacht,Versicherung,Verbandkosten, kostenfreie Nutzung von Vereinseigentum......................... nur ein Teil der ganzen Sache.
Abgesehen davon haben Gäste den Vorteil dass sie rein garnichts machen müssen. Gewässer bewirtschaften = viel Arbeit. Daher finde ich es nicht mehr wie richtig hier einen ( deutlich)höheren Betrag zu nehmen.
Wie gesagt = nur meine Meinung.:m
Grüße
Armin​


----------



## Fischboy03.08 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Bin ebenfalls im ASV Lippstadt. Bin zwar nur in der Jugendgruppe ist aber voll Gerechtfertigt der Preis. Der ASV bietet den Erwachsenen Ab und Anangeln wo es auch essen und trinken für die mitglieder gibt. In der JG gibt es viele tolle Termine 3mal im Jahr Nachtangeln sowie eine Wochenendfahrt. Der Fischbesatz in den ASV Gewässern ist grandios. Wie man an meinen 100cm 10kg schweren Zander aus dem Schulte-Stratmann See.


----------



## thomas72 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

#hHallo,

bei unserem Fischereiverein ist das ganze relativ günstig und das bei sehr gutem Besatz:

Aufnahmegebühr : 00 - 14 Jahre    45 Euro
                         15 - 18 Jahre    90 Euro
                         Erwachsene     180 Euro

Jahreskartenpreise: Kinder und Jugendliche mit Jugendfischereischein bezahlen 75 Euro pro Jahr

Erwachsene bezahlen 125 Euro pro Jahr.

Tageskarten je nach Gewässer 9 bzw. 10 Euro.


Jahresfanglimit: 30 Karpfen, 20 Salmoniden, 15 Raubfische


Einfach mal nachsehen unter www.fischereiverein-stiftland.de



Gruß und Petri



Thomas


----------



## -iguana (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Servus zusammen,

mein Angelverein, ca 120 Mitgliedern von denen 50 garnicht angeln und nochmals 30 ü 60 sind, soll heißen, sehr wenige am Wasser.
Besatz Jährlich ca 300kg Zander, 300kg Hecht 500kg Karpfen
Gewässer 3 Donaualtwässer, 2,2 km Donau (Kanal).

Aufnahmegebühr 150€
Jahresbeitrag 85€
5h Arbeitseinsatz

Sehr günstig für das was man bekommt!
Ziemlich einzigartig in der Region!

Tom


----------



## -iguana (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*

Der exclusivste Verein bei uns hat 1500€ Aufnahmegebühr und 500€ Jahresbeitrag. Hat aber dafür auch die mit Abstand besten Gewässer in der Region!
Fliegenstrecken, ca 20km Flüsse und Bäche sowie einige Kiesteiche mit phänomenalem Besatz!

Ist hald etwas elitär! 

Grß Tom


----------



## Mescalero (27. Januar 2020)

Der hiesige Verein knöpft 300€ Aufnahmegebühr und 120€ Jahresbeitrag ab. Zzgl. Arbeitsstunden plus Umweltschutzstunden. Das ist viel aber die Gewässer sind top - Salmonidenstrecke, Fluss und Bach, mehrere Seen.

Schlimm finde ich, dass man als ortsansässiger Angler de facto zu einer Mitgliedschaft gezwungen wird, Tageskarten gibt es ausschließlich für auswärtige Gäste. Ich wäre am liebsten vereinslos, könnte dann aber praktisch nirgends im 15-km-Umkreis fischen.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Januar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Schlimm finde ich, dass man als ortsansässiger Angler de facto zu einer Mitgliedschaft gezwungen wird, Tageskarten gibt es ausschließlich für auswärtige Gäste. Ich wäre am liebsten vereinslos, könnte dann aber praktisch nirgends im 15-km-Umkreis fischen.



In meinem Verein kannst du nur Mitglied werden, wenn du ortsansässig bist, Auswärtige haben keine Chance auf Mitgliedschaft.
Ich bin schon vor ca. 20 Jahren dort Mitglied geworden, heute würden die mich auch nicht mehr nehmen, weil ich 60Km weg wohne.
Gewässer ist ein großer Baggersee von ca. 130ha und ein kleiner Baggersee von ca. 1ha, wo dann die übliche Mitgliederbeglückung mit allerlei seltsamen Besatzaktionen stattfindet. (Stör/Refos/Satzkarpfen)
Ach so, Aufnahmegebühr 500€, Jahresbeitrag 45€, Arbeitseinsatz 15 Std. Jährlich, ersatzweise unverschämte 300€!
Eine Jahreskarte für Gäste kostet 400€, dafür darfst du aber nur vom Ufer aus dein Glück versuchen und stehst dann vor einem Schilfverhau, mit nur sehr wenigen freien Angelplätzen, soll heißen ohne Boot hast du keine Chance.
Aber was macht man nicht alles, um an einem guten Gewässer Angeln zu dürfen?

Jürgen


----------



## Waller Michel (27. Januar 2020)

Paradize schrieb:


> *AW: Angelvereine und ihre Beiträge, wecher ist der Abzocker?*
> 
> Ich bezahle pro Jahr 120€ soweit ich informiert bin.
> 
> Bin beim Club Braunschweiger Fischer



Bin auch im Klub Braunschweiger Fischer 
Wir zahlen 105 Euro plus 25 Euro Arbeitsdienst, die man aber bei geleistetem Arbeitsdienst zurück bekommt! 
Das finde ich mehr als fair !

Hatte im alten Verein schon 2005 , 350 Euro im Jahr gezahlt, von daher ist eigentlich alles unter 200 Euro günstig finde ich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Januar 2020)

14 Euro im Jahr.  Verein der Wakenitz Angler


----------



## zandertex (27. Januar 2020)

50 Euro im Jahr.Keine Arbeitsstunden oder sonst was..............


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Januar 2020)

Gibt hier auch Vereine, welche schöne Strecken haben an Eider und Schwentine zum Beispiel, und auch keine wirklichen Gastkarten ausgeben, oder Wartelisten haben...aber da sieht es mit Arbeits Einsatz und sämtlichen Gebühren ähnlich aus... so mit 500 Euro im Jahr bist du dabei. Bei aller Liebe zum Hobbie, dafür mache ich lieber Urlaub... Es gibt an der Eider einen Verein, wunderschöne Strecke aber die Anzahl der Mitglieder auf 80 begrenzt. Da kommst du nur rein wenn einer Austritt.


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2020)

Gibt's einen Anbieter, der einem kostenfrei 100jährigen, erstklassigen Single Malt für 9,99 €/Ltr. ins Haus liefert?


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Januar 2020)

Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht  Klar, Leistung kostet seinen Preis. Aber das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis stimmt halt nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

hier herrschen teilweise falsche Vorstellungen von den Kosten, welche ein Angelverein, je nach Gegend, im Laufe des Jahres zu zahlen hat.
Auch handelt es sich ja um gemeinnützige Vereine, da gibt es kein Gewinnstreben, das ist auch überhaupt nicht erlaubt. In der, gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen, Jahreshauptversammlung müssen die Finanzen vor den Mitgliedern offen gelegt werden und der Haushaltsvoranschlag für das neue Jahr muss durch eben diese Mitgliederversammlung auch genehmigt werden. Da gibt es keine Mauscheleien. Revisoren sind auch noch da. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie vor vielen Jahren mal der 1. Gewässerwart Rede und Antwort stehen musste, warum das neue Transportfahrzeug eine Farbe mit Aufpreis für 300 Euro hatte. Er erklärte dann, dass es ohne Aufpreis nur rot gab und er nicht mit einem roten Fahrzeug zum Fischbesatz fährt und deshalb eben anthrazit nahm. Das wurde eingesehen und es war ok. Dies nur, damit man sieht, da wird alles offengelegt und muss auch.
Ich nehme zu den Kosten mal zum Beispiel meinen Verein her. 230 Euro Jahresbeitrag, 400 Euro Aufnahmegebühr, 8 Stunden Arbeitsdienst, Befreiung davon 80 Euro, welche gleich am Jahresanfang bezahlt werden müssen. 15 verschiedene Gewässer bzw. Gewässerteile zum Befischen. Etwa die Hälfte der Gewässer ist Eigentum, die andere Hälfte sind Pachtgewässer. Pachtkosten jährlich etwa 50.000 Euro (das ist nur so wenig, weil eben die Hälte der Gewässer Eigentum ist, wären alles Pachtgewässer wären etwa 100.000 Euro pro Jahr fällig), Besatzkosten nochmals etwa 50.000 Euro. Die Aufnahmegebühr ist hauptsächlich deshalb, weil Ende der 1960er und nochmals Mitte der 1970er jeweils jedes Mitglied damals mit je 100 DM Sonderbeitrag für zwei Gewässerkäufe belegt wurde. Nun sind 200 DM aus der damaligen Zeit von der Kaufkraft mehr gewesen als es 400 Euro heute sind und es ist nicht mehr als recht und billig, dass sich da neue Mitglieder eben im Nachhinein beteiligen.
Tageskarten gibt es nur für etwa die Hälfte der Gewässer und auch nur in Begleitung eines Anglers vom Verein. Für die echten und vermeintlichen Schmuckstückchen gibt es keine Tageskarten. Früher war man da grosszügiger, haben aber schlechte Erfahrungn mit Gastfischern gemacht.
Es ist schon richtig, gut fischen kann man, zumindest in meiner Gegend, meist nur als Vereinsmitglied, denn nur da hat man Zugang zu wirklich guten Gewässern und das hat halt auch seinen Preis. Ansonsten fischt man halt in zweit- bis drittklassigen Gewässern. Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den mir gebotenen Möglichkeiten, nur bei Salmoniden sind wir, topograpghisch gesehen, halt nicht ganz so gut aufgestellt. Das sind auch die einzigen Fischarten wegen denen ich ins Ausland zum fischen fahre. Wegen Hecht z.B. brauche ich nicht aus meiner mittelfränkischen Heimat raus um da gut zu fangen.
Wer jetzt meint, dass wir im süddeutschen Raum teurer sind als in Norddeutschland mag schon recht haben. Aber wir haben halt nicht so viele Gewässer und doch viele Angler - ist halt Angebot und Nachfrage. Allerdings sind wir im Vergleich mit Österreich noch richtig billig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Januar 2020)

Da hast du vollkommen Recht, der Unterhalt verschlingt eine Menge Geld.  Kommt wohl auch immer drauf an wo man wohnt.  Für meinen Fall, ich habe die Ostsee vor der Haustür, den NOK ebenfalls, etliche Seen die ich beangeln darf, nur die Bootsmiete entrichten muß durch die Mitgliedschaft im LSFV SH. Wenn denn der Schwentine Verein mit Aufnahme Gebühr 240 € möchte, und denn das Gewässer zu beginn der Aal Saison schon so verkrautet ist, das Angeln praktisch unmöglich wird, schreckt mich das ab. Auch nach aktiven und passiven Mitgliedern sollte unterschieden werden. Wer bereit ist sich zu engagieren, Arbeit, Zeit in den Verein investiert sollte weniger bezahlen als nur die Nutznießer... Klar können die sich freikaufen, aber das ist doch nicht Sinn der Sache. Immer ne Sache nach eigener Motivation und finanzellen Hintergrund.


----------



## Waller Michel (27. Januar 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Da hast du vollkommen Recht, der Unterhalt verschlingt eine Menge Geld.  Kommt wohl auch immer drauf an wo man wohnt.  Für meinen Fall, ich habe die Ostsee vor der Haustür, den NOK ebenfalls, etliche Seen die ich beangeln darf, nur die Bootsmiete entrichten muß durch die Mitgliedschaft im LSFV SH. Wenn denn der Schwentine Verein mit Aufnahme Gebühr 240 € möchte, und denn das Gewässer zu beginn der Aal Saison schon so verkrautet ist, das Angeln praktisch unmöglich wird, schreckt mich das ab. Auch nach aktiven und passiven Mitgliedern sollte unterschieden werden. Wer bereit ist sich zu engagieren, Arbeit, Zeit in den Verein investiert sollte weniger bezahlen als nur die Nutznießer... Klar können die sich freikaufen, aber das ist doch nicht Sinn der Sache. Immer ne Sache nach eigener Motivation und finanzellen Hintergrund.



Genau so ist es! 
Wenn man im Rhein Main Gebiet wohnt wo die Gewässer knapp sind und die Pacht sehr teuer, werden natürlich andere Beiträge fällig als wenn man irgendwo auf dem Land wohnt mit vielen Gewässern wo die Pacht dann einen Bruchteil kostet .
Unser Klub in Braunschweig, hat vieles richtig gemacht und viele Gewässer gekauft, das zahlt sich langfristig auf jeden Fall aus .
Die Vereine werden im Allgemeinen auch nicht reich ,die haben viele Ausgaben und Unkosten!  Besatz etc .
Wenn ich hier so lese wie niedrig die Beiträge sind, kann man nun wirklich nicht meckern! 


LG Michael


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Januar 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wer bereit ist sich zu engagieren, Arbeit, Zeit in den Verein investiert sollte weniger bezahlen als nur die Nutznießer... Klar können die sich freikaufen, aber das ist doch nicht Sinn der Sache. Immer ne Sache nach eigener Motivation und finanzellen Hintergrund.



Das ist bei meinem Verein genau das Problem.
Hier werden zwei Fischerfeste im Jahr veranstaltet, die grauen Panther sind damit offensichtlich überfordert, so das für nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunden 300€ fällig sind, sonst gibt es für das nächste Jahr keine Angelkarte.
Ansonsten werden wohl nicht genügend Leute zum Schuften aktiviert?
Nur ein Fischerfest scheint nicht zu reichen, weil das war ja schon immer so, also wird dies gnadenlos weitergeführt.
Vor ein paar Jahren musste sogar mal 3000€ ans Finanzamt überwiesen werden, weil der Verein im Geld schwimmt!
Für mich ist diese Situation irrational zudem sind, abgesehen von den Fahrtkosten, jeweils zwei komplette Wochenenden platt für den Scheixx, der aber auch gar nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat.
Wir haben jetzt im Februar HV und ich werde den Antrag stellen, es wenigstens mit nur einem Fischerfest gut sein zu lassen, auch wenn ich mich damit unbeliebt mache.
Ich rechne ohnehin nur mit höchstens 10% Zustimmung, schon die Tatsache "Auswärtiger" zu sein reicht dafür aus, dass dieser Antrag garantiert abgelehnt wird.
Mein Angelverein ist es nämlich nur dem Namen nach, richtiger wäre es diesen Thekenverein, oder auch Traditionspflege Fischerfest-Verein zu nennen!
Ich hasse dieses Vereinsgedöns und füge mich nur wegen der wirklich guten Angelmöglichkeit!

Jürgen


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Januar 2020)

Die Vereins Meierei / Thekenpflege kommt noch obendrauf... Ist eh schon schwer Nachwuchs zu begeistern, wenn denn das noch obendrauf kommt. Ist es bals Dunkel...


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Januar 2020)

Und warum stellst du dir nicht eine Mannschaft zusammen und macht Vorstand?


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Januar 2020)

Bin schon ehrenamtlich engagiert, der Tag hat nur 24 Stunden. Der Gedanke einen eigenen Verein zu gründen bestand schon. Aber wurde verworfen in Anbetracht der Kosten und der Gefahr am ende mit ein oder drei Mitstreitern auf den Kosten sitzen zu bleiben. Traurig aber Wahr.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und warum stellst du dir nicht eine Mannschaft zusammen und macht Vorstand?



Und dann bin ich der Idiot, der Fischerfeste ausrichtet?
Der Verein ist hoffnungslos überaltert und die Interessen liegen eher bei zünftigen Festen, Helferfest, Weihnachtsfeier, Anglerball, da werden dann die Mumien geschwenkt., oder Samstags Skat im Vereinsheim, als beim Angeln.
Es gibt zwar auch ein Königsfischen, oder ein Zwei Tagesfischen, wo dann regelmäßig irgend einer besoffen ins Wasser fällt und was eher einer Grillparty ähnelt, als einem ernsthaften Angeln.
Tut mir Leid, hab keinen Bock darauf, diese Veranstaltungen zu organisieren und das würde dann erwartet, wenn ich im Vorstand wäre.
Abgesehen davon, würde mich auch nur eine Minderheit wählen, schließlich bin ich ja ein Alien und mit meinem rheinischen Dialekt, ist jedem sofort klar, der kommt nicht von hier.
Im Land der Badenser Stoffel, keine Chance!

Jürgen


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Januar 2020)

Genauso ist das, ich bin in der Firma der Depp wo jedes Jahr die Weihnachts Feier organiersen darf.. das langt vollkommen. Keinem kann man es recht machen, politisch koreckt dürfen wir es nicht mal mehr Weihnachtsfeier nennen, die Zeugen Jehovas und Islamisten stören sich daran... Also heißt unsere Weihnachtsfeier seit Jahren , Jahres Abschluss Essen... und nun ratet mal wer trotzdem nicht dran teilnimmt...


----------



## Danielsu83 (27. Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

das so Deutschlandweit zu vergleichen macht doch gar keinen Sinn. Da man in Deutschland ganz verschiedene Voraussetzungen findet. Im Osten hast du Vereine die meistens Teil einen Gewässerpools sind, dementsprechend sind die See günstiger im Unterhalt aber eben auch weniger "exklusiv" . Anderswo hast du dafür weniger Gewässer und da regelt es sich halt über den Preis. 

Und bei uns sieht es aktuell so aus, der Jahresbeitrag ist von 2019 auf 2020 von 96 auf 120 € für die Vollzahler gestiegen. Übrigens auf einen fast einstimmigen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung. Der Arbeitsstunden sind es 6 Stück und das Nichtleisten kostet ebenfalls 120 €, auch da haben wir den Betrag vor 3 oder 4 Jahren mit klaren Mehrheiten erhöht. 

Und sind wir mal ehrlich jeder möchte an einem gepflegten See angeln aber die wenigsten haben Bock etwas dafür zutun und so dumm es ist, es geht halt nur übers Geld. 

Und die ganzen Jammerlappen die hier immer über die Vereine schimpfen, bringt euch doch mal ein und ändert was zu euren Gunsten. So schwer ist das nicht. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist bei meinem Verein genau das Problem.
> Hier werden zwei Fischerfeste im Jahr veranstaltet, die grauen Panther sind damit offensichtlich überfordert, so das für nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunden 300€ fällig sind, sonst gibt es für das nächste Jahr keine Angelkarte.
> Ansonsten werden wohl nicht genügend Leute zum Schuften aktiviert?
> Nur ein Fischerfest scheint nicht zu reichen, weil das war ja schon immer so, also wird dies gnadenlos weitergeführt.
> ...



Hallo,

da kann ich Dich schon verstehen. Bei uns ist das zum Glück nicht so. Zwar sind wir auch überaltert (Durchschnittsalter der Mitglieder  53 Jahre, wobei Jugendliche da nicht in die Wertung kommen). Fischerfest haben wir nur ein grosses, das Königsfischen und noch zwei kleinere, Anfischen Ende März und Abfischen Ende Oktober, aber da steht schon das Fischen im Vordergrund. Thekenverein ist bei uns nicht, wir haben zwar zu den Versammlungen noch ein paar Stammtische das Jahr über, aber da wird in der Regel gegessen und sich unterhalten und nach so zwei/drei Stunden gehts wieder heim, alles ganz zwanglos.
Zu den grauen Panthern noch; die Hälfte unserer Vorstandschaft sind graue Panther, ohne die sähe es mit deer Vereinsführung mau aus. Da hängt chon ziemlich viel Arbeit dran.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Januar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Zwar sind wir auch überaltert (Durchschnittsalter der Mitglieder 53



So in etwa schätze ich dies bei uns auch ein, ich bin letztes Jahr 60 geworden und gehöre damit zum mittleren Alter bei uns.
Eine Jugendgruppe existiert faktisch nicht, ich meine es sind zwei Kinder/Enkel von Mitgliedern geführt?(180 Mitglieder)
Das Problem ist eigentlich nicht das hohe Durchschnittsalter der Mitglieder, sondern der damit einhergehende Altersstarrsinn, der sie gegen jede Veränderung Front machen lässt.
Ich muss mir das auch nicht geben, irgend etwas mit Nachdruck verändern zu wollen.
Die sollen wegen mir weiterhin im eigenen Saft schmoren!
Nächstes Jahr bekommen die 300€ von mir, wegen nicht geleisteter Arbeitsstunden und damit wird die Angelkarte halt recht teuer.
Frei gekauft!
Ist dem Verein halt auch nicht Recht, wie gesagt Geld ist ja genug da.
Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal nach gehakt, was denn eigentlich mit diesem Geld passiert und ob das vielleicht für Besatz verwendet wird?
Nein, denn man müsse sich dann erst mit dem anderen, größeren Verein, mit dem das Gewässer gemeinsam bewirtschaftet wird, einigen.
Da wird dann z.B. eine neue Fritteuse angeschafft, oder sonstiges Zubehör für die "Kneipe", oder ein neues Großzelt für die Veranstaltungen, obwohl das alte noch Ok ist!
Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, den Quatsch gleich ganz sein zu lassen und mir nur noch Gastkarten zu kaufen, aber dann darf ich nicht mehr mitm Boot raus?

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. Januar 2020)

so mal unsere preise 
aufnahme 200 €
Monat 39,90 mit 5 m bootsstand je meter mehr.....
Arbeitsdienst 10 std. im jahr sonst 200 €
für berliner Verhältnisse ein sehr günstiger preis wo ein schlauchboottrockenstand 70 € pro Monat kostet
angelkarte beim Fischer ab 35€ bis je nach strecke


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2020)

Mein Verein in Brandenburg ca. 35 km südlich von Berlin an der Dahmeseenkette.
110,- Beitrag inkl. ca. 14.500 ha Wasserfläche + zusätzlicher Möglichkeiten über den Gewässerfond
50,- Bootsliegeplatz
Arbeitsstunden mind. 8 h sonst 15,- Euro/h
Aufnahmegebühr wird erhoben, kenne aber nicht den Betrag.

Wer nur über die Mitgliedschaft preiswert an die Angelberechtigung des Gewässerfonds des Landesverbands ran will, hat hier für 66,- Mitgliedschaft alles drin enthalten. Eine günstigere Möglichkeit ist mir für 14.500 ha nicht bekannt. Zudem ist der Verein an einen Angelladen angeschlossen, der auch als Geschäftsstelle fungiert und immer weiß, was gerade wo beißt:
asv Dahmeland 73

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas. (28. Januar 2020)

ups, bitte löschen versehen


----------



## Ohrendieter (23. Juni 2020)

na,
da hab ich ja richtig glück wenn man sich so einiges hier
mal zu gemüte führt :

aufnahmegebühr  25 
jahresgebühr 30 ( früher 25 )
keine eigenen gewässer,nur verbandsgewässer ... da ich aber zufällig direkt neben dem schönsten verbandsgewässer
wohne lags nahe dort einzutreten um es auch beangeln zu dürfen.
keinerlei arbeitseinsatz und sogar einiges an veranstaltungen,2 boote gibts auch fürn appel und n ei zu mieten ( 15 im jahr )
aber ich beschränke mein vereinsleben nur aufs besagte verbandsgewässer,äusserst idyllisches fleckchen ( alte süderelbe hamburg )

bin zufrieden und eh von komplett freien gewässern umzingelt ( elbe,alster,private regenauffangbecken,gräben,fleethe .. das erste gewässer is keine 100 meter vor meiner haustür,alle anderen erreiche ich in weniger als 10 min mitm rad ),da is
die alte süderelbe nur das sahnehäubchen oben drauf 

ich denke wäre ich auf vereine angewiesen wo es dermaßen zur kasse geht würde ich erneut in schwarzangelei verfallen ....


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (25. Juni 2020)

Bei uns im Umkreis liegen die Jahres beiträge je nach Verein zwischen 50 € und 100 € was eigentlich noch human ist.

Eher abschreckend finde ich persönlich die einmaligen Aufnahmegebühren die zwischen 150 € und 450 € liegen.
Letztere sind der Hauptgrund warum ich aktuell noch in keinem Verein bin.


----------



## thanatos (27. Juni 2020)

das tollste Angebot das ich je gelesen habe . 
" suchen wegen Überalterung zwei neue Mitglieder ,
 Aufnahmegebühr 10000DM  , Jahresbeitrag 1200 ,- DM ,wir garantieren einen
Mitgliederstand nicht über 10 Personen " ( ein Verein muß mindestens sieben haben )
das Gewässer war über 100 ha .
ist schon über 20 Jahre her aber auch so was gibt es in Deutschland .


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



thanatos schrieb:


> Aufnahmegebühr 10000DM , Jahresbeitrag 1200 ,- DM ,wir garantieren einen
> Mitgliederstand nicht über 10 Personen " ( ein Verein muß mindestens sieben haben )das Gewässer war über 100 ha



Klingt zwar im ersten Moment hoch, aber wenn man Kosten für Pacht/Hege etc. eines Gewässers von 100ha auf 10 Personen umlegt, relativiert sich das schon wieder.

Kommt immer drauf an, welche Gegenleistung man kriegt.

Einer meiner Angelkumpels hat seit diesem Jahr über Beziehungen ne Jahreskarte im vierstelligen Eurobereich für ein exklusives Fliegenfischergewässer mit nur ganz wenigen Anglern.

Da hat er bei bisher gut 10 Besuchen mehr kapitale Bachforellen über 60cm gefangen, als in den letzten Jahrzehnten Fliegenfischen im In- und Ausland zusammen.

Alle auf Trockenfliege und er hatte das Wasser stets für sich.

Der fühlt sich nicht abgezockt.


----------

